# First Combined Test!



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

We had our first show of the season with very nice results. Got a personal best of 30.0 on dressage which put us in first place. I screwed up in stadium, had a horrible round, managed to get a time fault and knock us back to 2nd. I'm very proud of him and very psyched we scored well and I can still pick several things I know we can improve upon. 

Sorry the video is so far away. All I could do was set the camera on a railing and hope it caught my test. One of these days, I'll have someone actually take video. Happily there is no video of my jumping round. Suffice to say, we were sorely lacking in impulsion.


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats! Great score and great job  I'm in no position to critique, but he looks like a nice, very fluid mover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

